# [SOLVED]prima installazione, primo problema

## roberto_dotg

Ciao a tutti,

problema per voi banale, sto installando gentoo x la prima volta dopo 12 anni di Debian.

come dice :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gnome-config.xml

mi sto installando gnome ma  

thelema / # emerge gnome

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "gnome" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- gnome-base/gnome-2.18.3 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- gnome-base/gnome-2.20.1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- gnome-base/gnome-2.20.2 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

thelema / # 

Quindi ho usato lo scriptino trovato nel man x abilitare il pacchetto masked.

thelema / # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3 ~x86

thelema / # 

però:

thelema / # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gnome

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "gnome" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- gnome-base/gnome-2.18.3 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- gnome-base/gnome-2.20.1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- gnome-base/gnome-2.20.2 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

thelema / # 

e 

thelema / # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

thelema / # 

quindi sono senza X.

una manina?

grazie a tuttiLast edited by roberto_dotg on Sun Mar 09, 2008 11:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magowiz

non credo sia "legale" la voce che hai aggiunto in /etc/portage/package.keywords

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3#doc_chap2

nel tuo caso particolare ti sei dimenticato l'"=" prima del nome del pacchetto, bisogna mettere alternativamente >,<,>=,<=,= nel package.keywords quando si specifica una particolare versione del pacchetto.

----------

## spillo

guarda, anche io la prima volta mi son trovato spiazzato da quel problema, ma ti basta fare un update di portage per risolvere e poter emergere gnome senza problemi  :Wink: 

comunque ti consiglio ti usare i tag code per postare gli output del terminale in modo da rendere tutto piu leggibile  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

sinceramente, la cosa mi puzza. La gnome-2.20.3.ebuild non mi risulta affatto mascherata... hai già dato un sync ?

Coda

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *spillo wrote:*   

> guarda, anche io la prima volta mi son trovato spiazzato da quel problema, ma ti basta fare un update di portage per risolvere e poter emergere gnome senza problemi 
> 
> comunque ti consiglio ti usare i tag code per postare gli output del terminale in modo da rendere tutto piu leggibile 

 

devi aggiornare portage con 

```
emerge portage
```

 per evitare l'inconveniente delle punture da API

----------

## starise

Ti conviene prima di gnome, di emergere xorg-x11 se non l'hai già fatto!  :Wink: 

----------

## roberto_dotg

che figata!

avete tutti ragione!

no, non avevo ancora fatto il sync di sistema

si, gnome non è masked

...

bene, emerge --sync e tutto è ok!

...ok... + o - ho appena aperto un post...

grazie, ciao a presto

----------

## Ic3M4n

il tag risolto per favore, è brutto leggersi un post e scoprire alla fine che il problema è già stato risolto. puoi aggiungerlo editando il tuo primo post   :Wink: 

----------

